# Adding power steering to a 91 Pickup



## BluestreakDC5 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi,

Just a question, my 91 Pickup came with no power steering. It's no big deal, but what is invloved in adding power steering to the vehicle and how difficult would it be? 

There are a lot of junked Nissan Pickups (7 actually ranging from 88-92, and about 4 Pathfinders as well) at the wrecking yards where I live so obtaining used cheap parts isn't hard, I just want to know if it is do-able and worth doing. 

Thanks


----------



## Fred S (Aug 26, 2006)

I haven't done it, but I don't think you'd need anything more than the crank pulley, pump, bracket, hoses and steering gear box.

The best thing would be to find a junkyard truck with all of that and take it all off.

Where are you located and do you have a 4cyl or 6cyl? The best thing would be to find someone nearby with power steering and compare your truck to theirs. Hopefully it's just an add on and nothing needs to be relocated.

Then later on come back and steal the parts off of their truck!

Fred


----------



## BluestreakDC5 (Aug 6, 2007)

That's what I figured I'd need. Just trying to determine the level of difficulty. 

I'm in Alberta, Canada. There are like tons of Nissan pickups at the junkyard here, and all have power steering, so I have my pick. I've looked into the ones at the junkyard and it's looks like an add-on.

So basically, fluid reservoir, pulley, pump, hoses, and steering gear box?


----------



## Fred S (Aug 26, 2006)

Sound like it's a good weekend project.

I remember somebody on here saying that the 2wd and 4wd models have different length pitman and idler arms, so either transfer your pitman arm to the new gearbox, or grab a gearbox from whatever your truck is (2wd or 4wd)


----------

